# Panorama over Bogota from Monserrate



## rcarca (Aug 6, 2014)

A composite from seven shots. 800 x 103 pixels doesn't do it justice unless you can see it big...



And the panorama over Bogota by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## RobertG. (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Richard,
it's a nice panorama. I like the dramatic sky over the city. The aspect ration is not my favorite. I prefer 2:1 or 3:1, so I shoot such panoramas in portrait mode to have enough space for cropping later on. 

Kind regards, Robert


----------

